# just picked up



## Applekrate3366 (May 10, 2017)

Hello just got these.Man named Brian said that he raced these and each bike held the number 1 plate for Massachusetts. Anyone else got info on them


----------



## nycet3 (May 15, 2017)

Those are very cool. Love the National Pro.


----------



## Applekrate3366 (May 18, 2017)

Thank you, I  guess I  need to be specific as I asked for any information on them. A couple helped me. It seems everybody else wants to help me by buying them. Sorry not for sale


----------



## nycet3 (May 19, 2017)

Can you post a photo of the stem and bars on the National Pro? Is the stem stamped Pro Neck? If so, guess what? It's made by Pro Neck. Same folks who made the frame. 

Also, if you post or message a photo of the fork dropouts, I can tell you if they are National Pro or not. The visible welds on the fork shoulders look pretty nice. 

Forgot to add in my message to you that the frame was designed by a frame maker named Voris Dixon. He made a lot of great stuff. Went on to head his own company called VDC.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 19, 2017)

Enter National Pro BMX bike
Enter Gary Littlejohn BMX bike 
Google this and you can pretty much find wanted and wanted info you will need. Between me and Nycet we have contributed a ton on the interweb.


----------



## carbon8 (Jun 11, 2017)

1982 National pro long frame w/ 18.5" top tube length. Pretty darn rare. The gary littlejohn is cool and rare as well, nice score!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 11, 2017)

wow!


----------



## jvaughn1613 (May 5, 2020)

I know this post is pretty old but it's cool to see the old National Pro stuff.  My family raced BMX back in the 80s and rode National Pros.  I had a black long (which I think is probably more rare than the chrome) which I sold but my dad still has his chrome cruiser as well as my sister's chrome mini


----------



## sworley (May 5, 2020)

My buddy growing up down the street in Orlando had a National, all chrome. Stripped off all the decals back in the 90s.


----------



## carbon8 (May 5, 2020)

My '83 Natty pro long.


----------

